# Rogers & iPhone



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

OK, bothers and sisters, as of 2 minutes ago I was talking to Rogers and was told that the iPhone will be available in "early July" - that is a direct quote from the business support section. The plans will be a phone plus data deal but will not look like the AT&T plans.

(copied from Apple & AT&T set price plans for U.S. iPhone, incl. unlimited data etc.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

July 2012


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Script Kiddie said:


> July 2012


Nope. July 2007.


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

Nice to hear somebody get the same news I got a while back. ( I posted about it here, though I'll be darned if I can find the thread) What better way to sell them up here then not give anyone a chance to think about the purchase! By the time you realize you don't need one it's ringing in you hand!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

seetobylive said:


> Nice to hear somebody get the same news I got a while back. ( I posted about it here, though I'll be darned if I can find the thread) What better way to sell them up here then not give anyone a chance to think about the purchase! By the time you realize you don't need one it's ringing in you hand!


What has *need* got to do with it? I *want* one....


----------



## gmug (Feb 13, 2007)

*Slew of iPhone info*

Slew of iPhone info 
Our sister site iPhone Atlas has posted a bevy of information on the iPhone today, including a report that the iPhone will have no functionality without activation (no iPod, nor presumably WiFi), notes that the device's installed software and OS will occupy 750 MB of memory, rate plan details, and news that activation will take place through iTunes rather than in-store.

MacFixIt - New and Noteworthy: Slew of iPhone info: 750 MB of installed software, no functions without activation; Core 2 Duo gains 1.33 GH


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

I heard September via a family member who lives in the US and called Apple in Cupertino. I wrote about it on my blog:

*iPhone Canada-bound in September?*

I like July better though, but somehow I think that's unrealistic. I'm keeping my fingers crossed though...


----------



## speed300km (Feb 4, 2005)

*hope the data plan is not going to cost us $100.*

Again... July is unrealistic, Rogers will not have the supporting software and data plans ready for July.
again, the phone is garbage without network support. i.e. visual voice mail, push emails, high speed data connections, etc.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The people who work for Rogers would know already if it was coming in July (2007). And they say no. It won't be here in July. Unless you were talking to someone who is actually in charge of deploying the phones to stores, unbeknownst to the stores and resellers, it isn't going to happen.

If it was just some customer service representative, or store employee, please, no more.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm throwing down the gauntlet here.

I'm saying there is NO way Rogers is going to have the iPhone by the end of July 2007 - and I mean have it ready to sell to walk-in customers by end of business July 31, 2007.

I will chew on any other ehMac member's sweaty gym sock if they do, and post the video on YouTube - BUT only if said ehMac member will chew on my sock if the iPhone DOESN'T appear before the end of July.

Any takers?


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

OK, the suggested release dates include.


July

September

Christmas 

Early 2008

and 2012.
any other I've missed?

When will Rev. B be out.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

guytoronto said:


> I'm throwing down the gauntlet here.
> 
> I'm saying there is NO way Rogers is going to have the iPhone by the end of July 2007 - and I mean have it ready to sell to walk-in customers by end of business July 31, 2007.
> 
> ...


Eeehw! XX)


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I previously posted that I was told an August release by a Rogers employee.

In any case, I'm hoping for an iPhone by year's end.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

adagio said:


> I previously posted that I was told an August release by a Rogers employee.
> 
> In any case, I'm hoping for an iPhone by year's end.


So it's an old sock in August for adagio!


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

I received a call yesterday from Rogers because my contract is up in October 07. He was wondering if I would like to renew my contract for some great deals on phones/planes. I advised I was waiting for the iphone and he laughed. He then stated I would be without a phone then for at least a half year after my contract expires. So if this guy knows what he is talking about then it could be sometime 2008. I wish the CEO of either company would just let us know what the status is regarding iphone and Canada.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Again (and again), Rogers is NOT likely to announce a release date the way Apple/AT&T did. Their current sales will die.

You may have been called by someone identifying themselves as "Rogers," but in actuality they work for a third party sales company, using a Rogers list. Their sole purpose is to sell phones now. They may have an iPhone answer ready; they may not.

In any case, this is the worst way to renew your contract, and the worst way to obtain information about upcoming releases, especially this one.

Rogers announces cell phones once they become available for sale, and prepare their employees only a few days before.



krug1313 said:


> I received a call yesterday from Rogers because my contract is up in October 07. He was wondering if I would like to renew my contract for some great deals on phones/planes. I advised I was waiting for the iphone and he laughed. He then stated I would be without a phone then for at least a half year after my contract expires. So if this guy knows what he is talking about then it could be sometime 2008. I wish the CEO of either company would just let us know what the status is regarding iphone and Canada.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Even if Rogers release the iPhone this July what about the data plan. 

Monthly Fee ---------- Data Included --- Additional Data Usage / KB 
$5.00 ---------------- 5MB ------------- 3¢ 
$10.00 --------------- 10MB ------------ 3¢ 

If they release an iPhone I hope they release a Data plan similar to the one's AT&T has.


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

As a followup from this message, this Friday, I plan to go to the Rogers store in the Rideau Centre and see what they can tell me.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone else get this in the above post?
View attachment 3344


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup. My bad. fixed.


----------



## markceltic (Jun 4, 2005)

I think Rogers is most likely to wait & see if indeed the iPhone produces a ground swell of sales like the iPod before it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

wtl said:


> As a followup from this message, this Friday, I plan to go to the Rogers store in the Rideau Centre and see what they can tell me.


Frontline customer service reps, even at authorized dealers, will be among the least informed Rogers employees, usually....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

wtl said:


> As a followup from this message, this Friday, I plan to go to the Rogers store in the Rideau Centre and see what they can tell me.


Is this the link you wanted?

http://www.ehmac.ca/559723-post88.html


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

If Rogers were getting the iPhone in a tad over a month, they'd be marketing the hell out of it right about now.

I'd say it's unlikely.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Correct. They would have iPhone plastered everywhere. Why would they risk Canadians heading south to buy one...

I'm afraid we are in for a wait.


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> I'm throwing down the gauntlet here.
> 
> I'm saying there is NO way Rogers is going to have the iPhone by the end of July 2007 - and I mean have it ready to sell to walk-in customers by end of business July 31, 2007.
> 
> ...


Safe bet. 

I worked at one of the big Telcos until recently and it is barely on their radar. You would be shocked at how dumb senior management at these companies are. Totally out of touch.

It is much more likely to come with the 3G network in Canada. I doubt Apple will be able to supply US demand until next year.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Rogers never ever advertises phones until it's actually released. Their secrecy can put Apple to shame.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Rogers never ever advertises phones until it's actually released. Their secrecy can put Apple to shame.


Indeed. They still haven't released their plans for good customer service.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> Indeed. They still haven't released their plans for good customer service.


:clap:


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Rogers has great customer service, I've had nothing but grief with Telus. I departed with Rogers for 8 short months to get a cool Samsung A520 phone with Telus and came running back.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

An official reply from Rogers to an e-mail I sent in regards to the iPhone availability:

"_Thank you for taking the time to write to us, we appreciate your use of online customer service. 

In your recent email, you have inquired us in regards to the upcoming Apple iPhone.

We can certainly understand your anticipation for this product. *Unfortunately, we regret that we are unable to offer comments on future potential products or services. When new products or services are available, we will make an announcement at that time.*

We appreciate your consideration._"


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Keep in mind also that on June 17th, the Globe and Mail ran an article with a quote from Rogers CFO Bill Linton from a conference last month, stating, _"The truth is we aren't very far with Apple [...] They're concentrating on this launch and the U.S., and when they decide to turn their mind to other markets, we'll be in line."_

If they haven't gotten very far in their talks with Apple because of all of the focus on the U.S. release, it's extremely unlikely they'll have all of the details ironed out by July, particularly when there are network infrastructure issues to address in addition to pricing and packaging issues.

I also think Rogers is smart enough that they're not particularly worried about a mass-import from the U.S. Most people aren't _that_ desperate for an iPhone, and all evidence strongly points to the fact that it's going to be very difficult to get one working on any network other than AT&T. This isn't just some new-model Nokia or Motorola that can be unlocked using the same basic standards that have been in place for years... It's a completely different product, with a completely different operating system in it.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

It's kinda funny how we all know the situation (no iPhone in Canada for at least a long while), the news knows it (re: Globe and Mail article, and even last night's CTV new), everybody knows the deal.

BUT!

One person gets a 1st level or 2nd level technical support nerd-inger at Rogers who says "Oh ya, we'll have the iPhone soon", and suddenly, four pages of debate over when it's coming to Canada.


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

rgray said:


> What has *need* got to do with it? I *want* one....


I hear ya brotha I hear ya!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice, that should be somebody's mantra.

http://www.ehmac.ca/561097-post16.html
http://www.ehmac.ca/555831-post9.html



adagio said:


> An official reply from Rogers to an e-mail I sent in regards to the iPhone availability:
> 
> "_Thank you for taking the time to write to us, we appreciate your use of online customer service.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 11, 2004)

apparently from one sales rep at Telephone booth said that rogers will be having the iPhone in sept. I asked if it was just rumors and he said 80% but I guess you still have to wait until official announcement from Rogers to be absolutely sure. I hope it comes out by year end too.


----------



## gmug (Feb 13, 2007)

*The new AT&T wants $1.74 from me MyMac - Rocking the Mac for 12 Years*

The new AT&T wants $1.74 from me Bill Palmer Wednesday, 06/27/07 Whenever I hear the carrier formerly known as Cingular advertising itself as "the new AT&T" I can't help but think of The Who's classic line ... via MyMac.com

The new AT&T wants $1.74 from me MyMac - Rocking the Mac for 12 Years - Topix


----------



## atFault (Jul 29, 2004)

dona83 said:


> Rogers never ever advertises phones until it's actually released. Their secrecy can put Apple to shame.
> 
> 
> guytoronto said:
> ...



Best. Reply. Ever. Man, that made my day. Thank you for that.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Telus treated me like crap in the 8 months I was with them and I've had probably 99 good customer service representatives and 1 @$$ with Rogers. I just have no idea what you guys are talking about, unless you like being with a control freak company like Telus who likes to lock features out of phones, treat you guys like crap when you call customer service, and being nickel and dimed for every single feature, then sure Telus rules!


----------



## gmug (Feb 13, 2007)

*Apple turns cellphone industry its heads Globe & Mail today*

PETER SVENSSON

Associated Press

June 29, 2007 at 8:23 AM EDT

NEW YORK — Among consumers, the excitement around Apple Inc.'s iPhone, launching on Friday, centres on its cool looks and innovative interface.

In the cell phone industry, the iPhone will be closely watched because it breaks several conventions governing the relationships between handset manufacturers, carriers and consumers. If successful, Apple could end up changing the way phones and the industry work...

globeandmail.com: Apple turns cellphone industry its heads


----------



## lupinglade (Jun 29, 2007)

And the Canada store is down! With an iPhone image?!!!?! :love2:


----------



## gmug (Feb 13, 2007)

*iPhone: The wait is over : CNET NEWS.COM today while Apple OffLine*

Top headlines
iPhone: The wait is over
special coverage Apple's much-hyped iPhone is finally hitting the market. So, is it worth the wait?
Fri Jun 29 04:05:00 PDT 2007 | Read full story

iPhone: The wait is over | CNET News.com


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

My mom wants to know if you're a bot of some kind.


----------



## Thusenth (Mar 3, 2005)

I guess it's time to pick up a BlackBerry Curve... oh wait, I have already... long live Canadian designed products!


----------



## smileyface210 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Just give up.*

I want an iphone as much as the next person, but lets be realistic. canada will not see the iphone until at least europe does. rogers is not going to know anything until apple tells it. rogers sales reps know less than you already do. 

dont go to the rideau store and ask for info because i tell them what the latest on the iphone is because i stop there every day of the week. so again, you and i know more than the rogers sales reps. 

the telephone booth is even worse than rogers because they are all just quite dumb there. 

the only way i see anyone getting their hands on an iphone, and working in canada, is if someone can figure out a way to get a rogers sim card in to one and get it to recognize it and connect to the rogers network. otherwise, you will be on at&t, roaming in canada and paying out your ass to hop around on rogers while on at&t. 

so instead of worrying about when rogers will get the iphone, (which we will find out when apple announces rogers to carry the iphone in canada, which is when rogers employees will find out as well. although you will likely know by my frantic screaming while running up and down the streets.) I would be trying to get an at&t iphone to work off a rogers sim. who cares about data, i would be happy using it as a phone, ipod, picture, movie player, camera. i can do without the data for now. 

anywho. thats how i see things.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

*it's cool and all, but...*

I don't get the hype to be the ginny pig for this new phone. I looked on ebay this morning and saw an 8 gig model at $2800!!! (http://cgi.ebay.ca/Brand-new-APPLE-...1QQihZ009QQcategoryZ64355QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem)

I'm sorry but no phone is worth that much, some people really do have money to burn I guess...


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

kevs~just kevs said:


> I don't get the hype to be the ginny pig for this new phone. I looked on ebay this morning and saw an 8 gig model at $2800!!! (http://cgi.ebay.ca/Brand-new-APPLE-...1QQihZ009QQcategoryZ64355QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem)
> 
> I'm sorry but no phone is worth that much, some people really do have money to burn I guess...


Yeah.. I find the eBaying thing ridiculous. At this point, from what I've heard, there haven't been many stores that have sold out of these phones yet.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

*question*

just curious if anyone's tried putting a rogers sim card in an iphone?

okay, I know it's a long shot, but look I'm just bitter I can't use an iPhone just because I don't live in the US!


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, not only is it likely to be just as locked as any other cell phone out there, but the fact that you can't even use it until you've signed up with an AT&T service plan via iTunes would probably preclude this as well, unless you really wanted to have a two-year AT&T service plan that you aren't going to use.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

I'll add another useless rumour from a senior salesperson at WallMart, who told me October for the iPhone in Wallmart via Rogers. 

Grain of sale over the shoulder of course


----------



## Limpoe (Feb 20, 2006)

Not until late 2007 or early 2008. Not less maybe more.
I talked to a sales representative, I work for Rogers and those were their words.


----------

